# Bad to the bone horse photo contest!



## AQHA13

Name: Abbe
She has fangs! haha


----------



## clipclops

This is my OTTB, Tuff. He is very food aggressive toward the other horses. This is his "look" to my big mare who is in the pasture next to him. (sorry about the quality..it was cold and raining!)


----------



## AnnaLover

This is my devil pony Penny


----------



## smrobs

Here's my boy Dobe. 

He was a little grumpy after his bath.









And here he is picking a fight with someone twice his size.............and winning.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Gotta love the telephoto lens! I wasn't close to this little show at all!!


----------



## MIEventer

lol, yeah - cause my horse is so mean. ha ha ha ha.

Here are some shots I caught of him with a buddy:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Here's the only two we caught of Tater in the act... Look at his eye in the first one!


----------



## Skyhuntress

Costa not holding back any of his feelings


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

haha class pic!


----------



## danastark

Cody pretending he's a tough guy-









Spirit (appy) and Tahoe going at it-









Tahoe, spooking at applause!









Such a pretty, clean pony!


----------



## masatisan

Caleb likes to pull the halters off the rack and step all over them, in this pic he's only got two but usually he pulls all of them down.


----------



## Tannerlady

Rufus, the lovely ex-racehorse gelding that I ride sometimes. Please, ignore my terrible position and the odd angle of my helmet- my hair was not cooperating that day.  

As you can see...or not see, he _rarely_ has his ears up (his half-brother, whom we also have, is the exact same way.), and we actually have to put his grazing muzzle on whilst tacking him up, otherwise you're going to end up with a nasty bite. (We are working with him on it though, and he's getting better. He's fine under-saddle, so we know it's not back pain -we've also had him checked numerous times-. He's just a total brat about being tacking up.)


----------



## omgpink

Smokey Joe. Everyone thinks he is so sweet and innocent. Heck no! He tries to bite all the time and always gives people dirty looks. lol


----------



## 3neighs

^^LOL! That is one dirty look!


----------



## smrobs

Wow, what fuzzy legs Smokey Joe has. What breed is he?


----------



## luvmyqh

i dont know if its a smile or not...lol


----------



## Juniper

I love the horse pulling the halters off!!


----------



## SydLovesJackers

i was standing in the back of my dads truck getting feed. xD


----------



## Pro

Here are some of Sky!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Here's Fendi...


----------



## my2geldings

*Comanche*

Here is one of my old gelding :lol:


----------



## Juniper

Wow, those pictures of Fendi are impressive. And the horse and kitten, love it. Great thread.


----------



## thunderhooves

i LOVE the horse and kitten one! Sweetest ever! you could win a contest with that!
Anyway, her she is, my "darling" old pony, Belle:


----------



## haviris

Skip and Magic,


----------



## Kashmere

Oh the kitty one is so adorable! Thick poofy tail haha :mrgreen:
VERY nice pictures everyone! 
Please keep em coming!


----------



## Juniper

Skip and Magic remind me of my big dog and little dog playing together.


----------



## Honeysuga

CloudsMystique said:


>


"YARRRRRRRRR!" hehehehehe That is the angriest looking animal i have seen in a long time... Winner IMO!


----------



## dressagebelle

She's not really mean, but lord she has a mind of her own lol. The first two pictures I took her out and turned her out for the first time in quite a while, and she bolted as soon as she got through the gate, hence still having the lead rope on her. The last, she was just being her spunky self throwing a fit because the old mares were being "mean" to her.
saphiraspunk.jpg
spunksaphira.jpg
saphiras.jpg


----------



## dressagebelle

I forgot the mention, in the second picture she was giving me her classic "I don't know what you are talking about" look. She swears she's an angel, but she is definately a handful.


----------



## dressagebelle

Oh, and her name is Saphira.


----------



## fourtwentyam




----------



## Honeysuga

Oh dear, thank goodness those bars are there...^^


----------



## Pinto Pony

This is a great thread! So many funny photos and great timing!


----------



## Gidget

I think Fendi wins!


----------



## reining girl

hahaha these are awsome pics. My2geldings that is the cutest picture ever! it should be in a calendar. I think fendi might have the edge on this one lol, although fourtwentyam that is a angry horse lol.


----------



## ilovelucy91

This is when my friend who was taking the picture, was also holding holding onto her horse...Lucy (her nickname is Lucifer) took offense to the "closeness" of the other horse lol!


----------



## Honeysuga

Hehe, party pooper^^^


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth

This is a fun thread! Patch is quite handy with the pawing action


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny

This is Regus, a little appy/welsh pony i was working with a while back.
his owner wanted me to take him into a lesson to see how he would take working around other horses, and well, taking a pony who just loves to show off and boss around other horses just isn't the idea of a perfect pony. 
I somehow managed to stay on, sign me up for the bucking broncs!! XD























And here is Amigo a horse who i ride from time to time, she has always got to be the center of attention, and gets grumpy when other horses come to greet me.


----------



## damnedEvans

He's Puiu and I'm happy that someone adopted him . He's the most dangerous horse (actually pony) that I saw. He will kick, bite and attack anyone that will approach him even if with a carrot.


----------



## Britt

My three year old gelding Dakota "hatin' on" my cousin's old horse Diablo...


----------



## Honeysuga

He looks like he wants to eat the other horse..."grrrrrr" lol


----------



## roro

Just as a reminder, the contest entries will end tomorrow when I get home from school (about 22 hours from now). If you are planning on entering you have 22 more hours to do so. Any entries after this deadline will not be counted. After that, I will open a thread and the voting can begin. Thank you everyone who entered this contest, I got more replies than I was expecting!


----------



## roro

Contest closed! 
Follow this link to vote: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/voting-bad-bone-horse-photo-contest-46493/#post537120


----------

